# Racing pigeon breed with king pigeon



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

I adopted a lost male racing pigeon. I would like to get him a companion but don't want to breed them. If he's a rock racing pigeon would he mate with a king pigeon or fancy pigeon? Would the eggs be viable?
Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A pigeon is a pigeon. They will mate with other kinds of pigeons. How do you think they get mixed breeds? Sometimes the babies can be interesting.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Got it. Thanks. I guess I thought they might have some sort of preference, but it sounds the same as different breeds of dogs mating. I appreciate the clarification.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they aren't usually picky about what breed the other is. You can control the breeding by switching out the real eggs for fake eggs. That way they will sit on them for the 18 or so days, which gives the hen a break from laying. If you were to just toss their eggs, she would lay again to replace them. This isn't good for her as she will eventually deplete herself of calcium. So you use fake eggs.


----------

